# reputable gunsmith east of Atlanta?



## gahealey (Oct 23, 2014)

Hey everyone. I have a pre 1964 Winchester model L70 that I would like to have cleaned up and gone over. Can anyone suggest a gunsmith in the Conyers/Covington area? Also, any idea what the difference is between a 70 and an L70?
Thanks!


----------



## jglenn (Oct 24, 2014)

Colley Jackson is right there in Social Circle he is probably pretty busy this time of year but give him a try..


----------



## jglenn (Oct 24, 2014)

can't say I ever heard of a model L70..?  is that marked on the rifle>?  what caliber is the rifle.


----------



## returntoarchery (Oct 24, 2014)

jglenn said:


> Colley Jackson is right there in Social Circle he is probably pretty busy this time of year but give him a try..



.....x2


----------



## gahealey (Oct 25, 2014)

*olld eyes......model 70*

It is just a model 70 in 30-06. Mah be time to consider glasses!


----------



## jglenn (Oct 25, 2014)

know the feeling


----------



## alvishere (Jan 5, 2015)

jglenn said:


> Colley Jackson is right there in Social Circle he is probably pretty busy this time of year but give him a try..



Any contact info on mr. Jackson?


----------



## tom ga hunter (Jan 18, 2015)

770-464-4237


----------

